# BSG on UHD



## JohnDG (Oct 28, 2004)

Battlestar Galactica on Universal HD seems to now have a different series code than BSG on SciFi. I had to re-add my Season Pass.

jdg


----------



## Amnesia (Jan 30, 2005)

I don't understand.

Season Passes are channel-specific. A Season Pass for SciFi will never pick up UHD episodes.


----------



## CheezWiz (Dec 30, 2006)

Amnesia said:


> I don't understand.
> 
> Season Passes are channel-specific. A Season Pass for SciFi will never pick up UHD episodes.


Perhaps John meant Wish List?


----------



## Amnesia (Jan 30, 2005)

Wish Lists are word-specific. They don't care about channels or series codes.


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

Hmm, it's not closed captioned. :down: :down: It appears *nothing* on UHD is captioned. I didn't think a network could get away with that any more . . .


----------



## phox_mulder (Feb 23, 2006)

astrohip said:


> Hmm, it's not closed captioned. :down: :down: It appears *nothing* on UHD is captioned. I didn't think a network could get away with that any more . . .


Are you sure you have the right closed captioning turned on?

Assuming you are using the Series3, it's the DTCC1, unless they're using DTCC2 or DTCC3.

I dropped the HD package months ago, waiting around for BSG on UHD wasn't worth the $$.

I don't remember if the captioning was there or not back when I had UHD
and was watching season 2.0 or 2.5 of BSG.

phox


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

phox_mulder said:


> Are you sure you have the right closed captioning turned on?
> Assuming you are using the Series3, it's the DTCC1, unless they're using DTCC2 or DTCC3.


Positive. Nothing on UHD will display captions, on any show. When you drop the banner down to the [CC] icon, it says "There are no digital captions for this show". So digital CC is out.

However, it will also say that for any show with regular captions, if there are no digi-caps. But I always have regular captions on, and no UHD show has ever displayed captions. Even though *every* listing on UHD says [CC]. :down: No captions display.

As an extremely hard-of-hearing person, I've tried most everything over the years to get captions working. And the S3 is as good as any device in working with captions.

Does *anyone* get captions on UnivHD ?


----------



## JohnDG (Oct 28, 2004)

Amnesia said:


> I don't understand.
> 
> Season Passes are channel-specific. A Season Pass for SciFi will never pick up UHD episodes.


True, but... If you select the "view upcoming episodes" option for a program, it will display all channels' showings, even though the season pass is set for only one channel. The SP won't record them, but the VUE will list them. In this case, the VUE is not showing a mixed set of all programs.

In any case, the issue is the same: my original UHD (channel 74) SP was no longer scheduling BSG to record (including reruns). When I added a new SP for BSG on UHD, it worked. The assumption is that the program code changed in the scheduling data.

jdg


----------



## Syzygy (Aug 17, 2000)

astrohip said:


> Positive. Nothing on UHD will display captions, on any show...
> 
> As an extremely hard-of-hearing person, I've tried most everything over the years to get captions working.


Right. I've never ever seen any captions on UHD using my DirecTiVo, neither digital nor analog, not even the garbled text you occasionally see elsewhere.

* * * * * * *

I'm hard-of-hearing too (maybe not "extremely" yet ) and I'd like to let you know about a headphone solution I just found out about recently. I can't use my regular headphones (Sennheiser or Beyerdynamic) when others are listening because my AVR, like all 5.1 channel receivers, cuts out the sound to the speakers when you plug in headphones.

Someone told me that wireless headphones often connect to the rear outputs of an AVR, so I did a little research (notably on wize.com) and found that the best 'phones are from LTB -- ltbaudio.com, formerly listentobelieve.com.

The LTB WR-51 (5.1 channels) is expensive -- $250 to $300 -- but the LTB WR-ST (stereo only) is on sale at Radio Shack (online store only) for just $100 -- $50 off -- until January 31. I was vacillating between the two models until that one went on sale just last week. I'm still waiting for it to be delivered.

[I don't work for Radio Shack, and never have.]


----------



## ronsch (Sep 7, 2001)

I have regular TiVos but have noticed several BG episodes lately without CC. I always turn it on so I don't miss anything.


----------



## Waldorf (Oct 4, 2002)

When does UHD start showing Season 3? I'm eagerly waiting to see what happens on New Caprica.


----------



## Amnesia (Jan 30, 2005)

"The Story so Far" (pre-Season 3 special) is this Saturday, the 20th. "The Occupation" is on 27 January. See UHD's schedule page for more...


----------



## msiple (Oct 17, 2001)

February schedule is here for even more...


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

Syzygy said:


> Right. I've never ever seen any captions on UHD using my DirecTiVo, neither digital nor analog, not even the garbled text you occasionally see elsewhere.
> 
> * * * * * * *
> 
> ...


Interesting stuff, thanks. I am slightly hearing-impaired, and this looks like an interesting option. I notice they have a wired, less expensive alternative, too, called the AC3 Amp 5.1 Headphone Amplifier System.


----------



## Waldorf (Oct 4, 2002)

Amnesia said:


> "The Story so Far" (pre-Season 3 special) is this Saturday, the 20th. "The Occupation" is on 27 January. See UHD's schedule page for more...


Awesome... thanks much!

Zipped through 'The Story So Far' real quick this weekend so it's all fresh in my mind again... looking forward to next week.


----------



## Syzygy (Aug 17, 2000)

Sorry to say, the LTB WR-ST, which I bought from Radio Shack for $100 ($50 off) had to be returned because the sound quality was abysmal.

Instead I auditioned two fairly inexpensive headphone amplifiers in combination with my Beyerdynamic ST-990 'phones: the Creek OBH-11 ($225) and the Pro-Ject Head Box II ($120). I'm lucky that I live not too far from The Needle Doctor in Minneapolis's Dinkytown area, so I was able to compare them at home and then return one of them.

The one I kept was the Creek OBH-11; even through my tinnitus, I could tell its sound was better. The Pro-Ject Head Box II isn't bad, though, for the price; I would've been happy with it if I hadn't listened to the Creek. Either of them is a thousand times better than the LTB WR-ST, and that's no hyperbole! The LTB's distortion is a thousand times greater. (I suppose I should've been expecting that once I found out that LTB's transducers are designed by Bose.)


----------



## bicker (Nov 9, 2003)

astrohip said:


> Does *anyone* get captions on UnivHD ?


No, no one does. The FAQ on their website says:

Q:	Is Universal HD programming closed-captioned?
A: Currently, our programming is not closed-captioned. There are plans to implement closed captioning in the near future.​
It has said that for over a year. It seems to me that that is illegal. HERE is a link to the page on the FCC's website where they explain the allowed exceptions to the rule requiring closed captions. UHD does not appear to qualify, expect perhaps under one or both of these two conditions:

(9) Programming on new networks. Programming on a video programming network for the first four years after it begins operation, except that programming on a video programming network that was in operation less than four (4) years on January 1,1998 is exempt until January 1, 2002.

(12) Channels producing revenues of under $3,000,000. No video programming provider shall be required to expend any money to caption any channel of video programming producing annual gross revenues of less than $3,000,000 during the previous calendar year other than the obligation to pass through video programming already captioned when received pursuant to paragraph (c) of this section.


----------

